# Do Plakats Fin Bite?



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

I am considering getting a plakat for my next betta (which will be a ways off yet, just watching/planning/considering). I love bettas and their personalities but the stress of constant fin biting and watching for infection etc is just frustrating. I find plakats very beautiful and have seen many on aquabid and ebay that I would love to get. Do they fin bite as other betta's do? I got Napoleon to stop biting, but Charlemagne bites and it's never ending with him. So if plakats have less of an issue with that, that is what my next betta will be.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

they can but I currently own 3 plakats and none of them fin bite. I think it's quite rare when one of them bites.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Not rare. They can & will, but it is less likely because of their shorter fins. Most betta's bite because their fins are too heavy. <3


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Every plakat I've owned has never bit their fins.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

ThatFishThough said:


> Not rare. They can & will, but it is less likely because of their shorter fins. Most betta's bite because their fins are too heavy. <3


Most fin biting is stress-induced: Tanks too open, too bright, too big. Some OHM or those with exaggerated caudal length probably do bite when they figure out shorter fins make them more maneuverable. But why don't they bite while in the one-gallon or less, bare, bright tank with the breeder and/or transhipper? I've always wondered. :dunno:

And, yes, Plakat and females will bite their fins if they can reach them.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah, thanks. LOL I was in a rush & probably shouldn't have answered lol.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Most fin biting is stress-induced: Tanks too open, too bright, too big. Some OHM or those with exaggerated caudal length probably do bite when they figure out shorter fins make them more maneuverable. But why don't they bite while in the one-gallon or less, bare, bright tank with the breeder and/or transhipper? I've always wondered. :dunno:
> 
> And, yes, Plakat and females will bite their fins if they can reach them.


Interesting. Napoleon's biting issue was easy to figure out but Charlemagne has stumped me. Both of them are in well planted tanks with plenty of salvinia to filter out the light (Have an excess in both tanks currently  ) However, Charlemagne is in a 10g by himself. It used to be split with a female on the other side, but she crossed over (I had a planted no man's land in the middle, so even when she got through she didn't get in by Charlemagne) and I couldn't figure out how to make it more secure so I just moved her to her own tank and took out the dividers. Napoleon is in a 5g tank...I wonder if moving Charlemagne to a smaller tank that's equally as planted would help. 

Disappointing that Plakats will bite also :frown2:


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It would be worth a try to move Charlemagne to see if it works. Plakat don't bite at the same percentage as the long-fins but they will.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I *knock on wood* have never had a plakat bite his (or her) own fins. I've had instances of fin rot in plakats but not biting. Though they can and will if they can reach as others have mentioned. Also like others have mentioned they do seem less likely to.


----------



## zmeflyby (May 21, 2016)

not the ones ive had. i much prefer plakats over long fins


----------

